# Runny, closed eye? Help!



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When I went out to feed the horses a few days ago, I noticed my older geldings eye was swollen shut and there was secretion creating a running path down his cheek from his eye. This worried me because he has an eye problem in his other eye, where it's cloudy. I treat it with cream my vet gave me, but it doesn't clear it up entirely, just a little to improve his vision in that eye. The eye that was recently swollen shut, however, causes a problem because now he is almost completely blind until this problem clears up.

Today I put a blanket on him because it's really cold out, and put a hot compress on the running eye. If it doesn't clear up by tomorrow morning I'm gonna call the vet. Any ideas for what caused this or what I can do to heal it? It could have been caused from me riding him for an hour in cold weather the day before it occured, but i doubt it because it wasn't that cold.

Any help is appreciated. If need be, I can post pictures tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Use tea! Regular tea has stuff in it that's going to help they eye a lot. To reduce swelling - use cold tea.
It is a good idea to get the vet out in case there is something lodged in there, but it is likely that he just bumped it.

Good luck!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Any time there are eye issues I get the vet out ASAP. Just not worth messing with. I've only had one some-what serious one, but it turned out to be an eye ulcer that needed drops & gel that I had to put in it a couple times a day.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Eye issues are nothing to be messed with. They're pretty much the one thing you really shouldn't wait and see on, ever. Because pressures in the eye must be maintained within tight limits, any time there is an infection or inflammation, it is very important to remedy the situation asap. Please call the vet if the eye isn't markedly improved by morning. Often, holding an eye shut and excessive tearing indicate pain as well. You don't want your guy to suffer.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Im charging my phone to call the vet now....here's pictures I took a few minutes ago:


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope its nothing serious. We had a horse cut his cornea on a tree limb from scratching his head on it in the pasture!! Ugh disaster prone animals. Keep us updated on what the vet says.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll keep u guys posted.... The vets closed now except for emergencies so I'll try again tomorrow. My moms friend lives a few minutes away and has horses....she said to buy an eye flush? My moms going to TSC to pick one up and I told her to ask them about the cold tea thing while she's there. Her friend also said that if the area around the eye is hot, it's an infection so I'll check that out tonight. Wish me luck! I hope this isn't anything serious.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

This is an emergency if your horse can't see well out of his other eye.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

kevin is right, it absolutely is an emergency since he is blind (or mostly so) in the other eye. All eye injuries are emergencies, even for humans. I scratched my cornea once, just a tiny little scratch. Within 24 hours the swelling and pressure was so great, the ophthamologist said I nearly lost vision completely. 

When the clinic I work at gets calls about eyes, even if it doesn't sound serious and even if it is the middle of the night, we go out and check it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The vet should have been called the 1st day not several days later. This is animal cruelty to not render care in a timely manner.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The vet never called me back. I bought a flush and cream for him, and just in a day it's doing so much better from it! I still want the vet to come and check on it, but they haven't called me back from yesterday. I've only ever had one other problem with them in 20 years, so maybe they didn't get the call for some reason....I don't know. The eye is completely open now, and there's no new seapage coming out of it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> The vet never called me back.
> 
> Keep calling or call another vet.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm at my dad's right now but I'll have my mom call them back until they answer


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PLEASE get this horse some veternary care.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have two vets in my cell, incase one is already busy and I need someone to come out.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Since I have a boarding facility and have had issues with eyes and know that if there is a problem it needs emergency attention... I keep dye strips so I can test for ulcers and I have the ointments on hand if necessary. If you have trouble getting a hold of your vet these are probably things you should have on hand and have your vet show you how to use the dye strips and what to look for.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It amazes me that this op ignores this post but goes on like nothing happened and is posting on other threads while her horse suffers. I can only imagine the pain this horse is in. So Sad. It had even crossed my mind to offer to pay for the vet but I didn't want to ambarrass her when it came to me that they possibly couldn't afford the vet.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Churumbeque maybe the OP is ignoring this post because she doesn't need to hear your criticism. Animal cruelty indeed. A little harsh maybe? Back off.

The OP did buy first aid products and after a day there is marked improvement. Rather than assume she is not spending enough time calling a vet, I see that she is spending time looking after her horse and will continue to do so. 

Personally, if this was my thread, I would not be replying either. It is for this reason that I rarely, very rarely ever ask for input about a physical problem with my horses here. I currently have something I would like some other views on but I haven't posted because I don't need to hear the same old routine: call the vet, call the trimmer, you're abusing your horse, if you can't afford it you shouldn't own a horse, blah, blah, blah

Starlinestables gave some great input and advice for going forward. 

I hope all *continues to be well* with the OP's horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not ignoring this thread, I'm not posting because I don't have anything to say. Sorry about that. However, his eye is almost completely better--when I was using the flush on Friday, a very small piece of hay came out. I think that was what was bothering it. His eye is definitely recovering. Thanks for your input....and please refrain from the animal cruelty crap. It doesn't help help his eye. Thanks


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> Churumbeque maybe the OP is ignoring this post because she doesn't need to hear your criticism. Animal cruelty indeed. A little harsh maybe? Back off.
> 
> The OP did buy first aid products and after a day there is marked improvement. Rather than assume she is not spending enough time calling a vet, I see that she is spending time looking after her horse and will continue to do so.
> 
> ...


My concern is the care of the horse and to be treated by a professional. I don't think I am harsh just trying to get to the point and feel passionate about animals that are hurt. Eye injuries are serious and hard to know what is wrong with out a proper exam. 
If you are afraid to post because you don't like what you hear maybe you need to take a different view point and look at what you are doing or not doing.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad all worked out for your horse, Equiniphile!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> I'm not ignoring this thread, I'm not posting because I don't have anything to say. Sorry about that. However, his eye is almost completely better--when I was using the flush on Friday, a very small piece of hay came out. I think that was what was bothering it. His eye is definitely recovering. Thanks for your input....and please refrain from the animal cruelty crap. It doesn't help help his eye. Thanks


Nothing to say? How about an update? Could you imagine the pain your horse would have been spared had the hay been flushed sooner? The hay could have scratched the eye and it could need antibiotics. If you ever have had an eye injury you would understand how painful even something minor is. I stand by not getting your horse treatment is animal neglect.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I def. feel for this horse owner , I just went through an eye injury with my Paint and it seemed like forever until the vet came. (in my area there are only 2 vet practices that give equine care)
Lucky for my boy he just missed scratching his cornea and will be ok with some ointment and keeping his fly mask on for a few more days.

I hope your horse continues to get better w/o any complications....did you get a hold of your vet yet?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The vet came out on monday and said the eye was fine; nothing scratched or damamged. He said to just keep using the medication we've been using, and it should be better soon. Thanks for your help


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Just read this thread. Glad to hear all is well with your horse. Like StarlineStables advised, good to have the needed eye ointments ect...

I deal with Recurrent Uveitis with one of my horses, plus corneal ulcers (due to loss of sight in that particular eye). I have become very good at recognizing the early signs of both. The treatment is the same, except for the ulcers no steroids, so I do not always call my vet. My vet has taught me what and how to do what needs to be done. He also trusts my ability to identify what is going on. If I feel it is necessary, I call him and we discuss what's happening (I'm very good at describing what I see, and have paid close attention to how he diagnoses the condition). I feel we work as a team (I'm the home team

Eyes are very sensitive and vulnerable. Something as simple as a small piece of hay chaff can result in a big display, as you have found out. Now you can add this to experience. And now you have a few more items in your medical box for your horse. 

Wishing your horse continued good healing. :wink:


----------

